# Tactical Rail Mount LED Light???



## WERNER1 (May 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,.. Don't really know where this thread is supposed to go,. but I'm looking to find a decent, but inexpensive LED Tactical Rail mount light for my Handguns,.. I think that a lot of the manufactures out there are really gigging folks with their prices (??) ...

Anyway,.. I was looking on places like DX and what not,.. but didn't really see anything out there,.. anybody got any good links to something that might fit my needs?

Thanks in advance,
Rick


----------



## JJay03 (May 2, 2009)

This is what I got its a very nice light for the money. When I got mine it was on sale for 79.99 shipped though.
http://www.ombexpress.com/p_FL229.aspx


----------



## Curt R (May 2, 2009)

Peak LED Solutions has rifle mounted lights up to 2000 Lmens using two FR1000 heads. The handgun lights are under development and will use a P4U2 or K2-0220 in the low power version and a Seoul P7 in the high power one with a single 18500 battery. Ours will be designed so that you will not have to remove the light from the gun to change out the battery. End of summer.

The down side to all firearm mounted lights are the accidental discharge of the weapon when the user is startled. This has happened and resulted in at least one death by a police officer and 9 year old child hiding under a car during a family dispute.  
Do not use a gun mounted light in place of a handheld light.






Curt


----------



## JJay03 (May 2, 2009)

Heard that time and time again I only use mine for the house. I have no kids just a fiance and if I heard glass shattering in the middle of the night you bet im going to search with my weapon light. If I carry I will have my hand held light with me and use that first hopefully keep from drawing a weapon at all. In the house I think the weapon light is nice cause its always there with my pistol to search yet sometimes I might have forgotten to put the flashlight by my bedside.


----------



## greenLED (May 2, 2009)

Curt R said:


> Peak LED Solutions has rifle mounted lights up to 2000 Lmens using two FR1000 heads. The handgun lights are under development and will use a P4U2 or K2-0220 in the low power version and a Seoul P7 in the high power one with a single 18500 battery. Ours will be designed so that you will not have to remove the light from the gun to change out the battery. End of summer.
> 
> The down side to all firearm mounted lights are the accidental discharge of the weapon when the user is startled. This has happened and resulted in at least one death by a police officer and 9 year old child hiding under a car during a family dispute.
> Do not use a gun mounted light in place of a handheld light.
> ...


...and because of similar reasons (all training issues aside), I'd be extremely weary of even suggesting vaporware from companies with little experience catering to the needs of people seriously needing/choosing to use firearms.

When it comes to firearms, I'd only choose from well-established companies. 

...but that's just me. Let the cool-aid flow amok!



Werner, I think this is one of those areas where you really get what you paid for.


----------



## JJay03 (May 2, 2009)

I agree with greenLED I would go with either surefire or streamlight.


----------



## depusm12 (May 2, 2009)

JJay03 said:


> I agree with greenLED I would go with either surefire or streamlight.



+2 I agree go with a company that has a proven product.


----------



## 300winmag (May 2, 2009)

Surefire or Streamlight if you are an LEO or military but for house use I would go with somthing a little cheaper, I don't mean bottom of the line just something that won't break the bank. That is unless you have expensive taste and or a big bank account


----------



## WERNER1 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys!!... 

I was kind of hoping to stay in the 50.00 range... but if I have to buck up and push the 75-100 range,.. so be it,.. 

I'm not LEO or Mil. ,.. just joe blow who's an avid shooter and collector,.. AND just happens to have a thing for bright flashlights! 

I had sort of been Gassin' for a Crimson Trace for either one of my Glocks or .45's ,.. but I think a tactical light might be a bit more practical (??) .. 

Curt R - What kind of price point will that P7 handgun light be at?? ... you could just blind them with the light and shoot em' while their rubbing their eyes!! :devil: (sorry,.. bad j/k I guess.. ) 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## WERNER1 (May 4, 2009)

I've been digging around a bit,. .and I came across this one for like 86 bucks,.. 3W/150 Lum. + Laser ...

Whatchya all think about it?

http://hammersbinoculars.stores.yahoo.net/etgxp6taxefl.html


----------



## 300winmag (May 4, 2009)

I looked it up and found nothing for reviews but I did find another model that got high praise on shotgun world. 
They seem to be all over fleabay if you want to go that route..


----------



## WERNER1 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah,.. it looks like they're going for around 75-80 bucks on ebay.. and I found just a few lights for around 50 bucks... but they either didn't give the lumens info,..or were very low in that dept.  ..

I guess I'll either take a chance on the light/laser combo (All though I was originally holding out for a Crimson Trace  ) ... or maybe I'll have to buck up and get the SureFire one for like 100 bucks... 

But it's not like it's a Duty weapon or anything,.. just for stuff around the house 

Rick


----------

